# New Watch, New Interest In Photography



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm tried to get some studio style shots done as a) I am nored and







new watch arrived

Still rubish


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

quite like this 1










and one I took outside the other day this one is better


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that pic of the sq is great, depth of field like that on close shots is not easy.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Quick tip......when your looking through the viewfinder try holding a piece of black card or stiff black paper so you can see the reflection of the paper in the watch crystal......it will stop that "milky" light reflection your getting from your lighting....

Little steps can make big leaps...........

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

And I should have added.....I don't think they are rubbish at all.....bloody things are some of the hardest to get decent shots of along with diamond rings and crystal glass.....

Best regards David


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am just trying to get a grip with these reflections and my speelling


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Quick tip......when your looking through the viewfinder try holding a piece of black card or stiff black paper so you can see the reflection of the paper in the watch crystal......it will stop that "milky" light reflection your getting from your lighting....
> 
> Little steps can make big leaps...........
> 
> Best regards David


Thanks I'll try that


----------

